

Nariya - Continuous Deployment Server on Node JS - arunoda
https://github.com/arunoda/nariya

======
arunoda
Currently Nariya is support Github for it's deployment and a quick guide can
be found here - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNptRGFAPkM>

